# "Alienware m17x R3" kurzer fps Einbruch



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

Hallo Notebookfreunde,

ich habe seit kurzem ein Alienware m17x R3 mit dem ich auch super zufrieden bin, nur habe ich folgendes Problem.
Sobald ich anfange zu Zocken bricht alle 10-15 min die Grafik ein.

*Chrysis 2 Patch 1,9 + DX11 von ~30-40 auf 5-8 fps für ca. 20sec danach läuft alles wieder super weiter....!*

Was könnte hier das Problem lösen? Habe alle Energieeinstellung auf max. Performance abgeändert, also kann es nicht an der Energieeinstellung liegen.
Hat jemand von euch zufällig ein vergleichbare Problem gehabt und konntet es lösen? Dann schreibt mal was bei euch die Lösung war....

Besitzer eines Alienwarenotebooks können gern auch schreiben sofern sie eine Antwort wissen bzw. das selbe Problem hatten und es lösen konnte

MfG
da
JonnyDee


----------



## Alex555 (12. September 2011)

Um das Problem angehen zu können  wäre es gut, deine komplette Systemkonfiguration zu kennen. 
Ansonsten suchen wir lange im dunkeln, ohne auch nur in die Nähe der Lösung zu kommen


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

i7 2630qm
8gb Ram 1333
GTX 580m + Optimus
Full HD
320GB Festplatte


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. September 2011)

Hört sich stark an als ob sich was Runtertaktet lass mal im Hintergrund coretemp und gpu-z mitschreiben wärend du spielst kann dir auch noch die 2 Foren ans Herz legen Startseite - DELL ALIENWARE FORUM - www.alien-forum.net - NOTEBOOKS & DESKTOPS und AW-Community da wird dir sicha auch geholfen .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

in den foren habe ich leider nischt dazu gefunden....


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Gothic1806 (12. September 2011)

Man kann dort aber auch einen Thread eröffnen und Fragen da gibt es viele die sich damit auskennen ^^

Hast du meinen Ratschlag schon befolgt mit gpu-z und Coretemp ?

Mfg  Markus


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

Thread eröffnet habe ich schon und zu deiner Frage, es taktet weder GPU noch CPU runter


----------



## Alex555 (12. September 2011)

Vielleicht Nachladeruckler der Festplatte? Der Rest deines Sytems ist ausgezeichnet, wenn die 320Gb HDD jedoch nur 5400U/min hat, dann ist der schuldige schon gefunden  
Wenn nicht wirds schwierig


----------



## Shonun (12. September 2011)

Welches Betriebsystem benutzt du?


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

Win 7....

so habe jetzt gesehen mit msi afterburner das die gpu für kurze zeit völlig herrunter taktet.....
kann das sein das dass system auf optimus versucht umzuschalten dann aber mekt das die leistung nicht reicht und wieder zurück auf die gtx 580m geht....


----------



## Shonun (12. September 2011)

Du kannst in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung zwingend einstellen, immer die GPU von Nvidia zu benutzen.


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

Zur Info, die Festplatte ist eine 7200u/min

Zu der Einstellung der Grafik, ich kann nur die Krafikkarte für Physx permanent wählen aber nicht das nur die Grafikkarte angesprochen bei anwendungen..... wo kann ich das denn einstellen


----------



## Shonun (12. September 2011)

Nvidia Systemsteuerung
Bildeinstellungen mit Vorschau anpassen
Fortgeschrittene 3D-Bildeinstellung verwenden "Dorthin bitte"
Bevorzugter  Graphicprozessor

Diese Reihenfolge, dann kommst Du dahin.


----------



## JonnyDee (12. September 2011)

das habe ic h mal gemacht, danke für die info.
werde mal probiren ob das problem weiterhin auftritt....
sollte die karte dennoch runter takten rufe ich bei dell an....

andere geschichte, muss ich zwingend den nvidiatreiber von dell nehmen oder kann ich au´ch den von der ´nvidiaseite nehmen? habe das problem das deadisland nicht läuft da dx datein fehlen......

Würde dann mal den 280.xx von nvidia testen wollen


----------



## Shonun (12. September 2011)

Ich habe die von Nvidia und läuft einwandfrei. Ich würde sie von der Nvidia Seite downloaden.

DX Dateien sind aber DirectX.


----------



## JonnyDee (13. September 2011)

anderer treiber ging leider nicht da istal. dauernd abgebrochen wird.... geht nur mit dem dell treiber....
leider habe ich immer noch das problem das die karte runtertaktet und das meist bei 78°C gpu laut after burner
obe das jetzt was zu sagen hat weis ich net....

bitte helft mir weis net weiter, lapi ist echt geil aber wenn der immer abka...kt beim zocken is das escht doof.....
es muss doch an was liegen das die karte kurz runtertaktet......


----------



## Shonun (13. September 2011)

Also ich habe auch ein Alienware und benutze die Treiber von Nvidia direkt.
Deinstall den Graphiktreiber von Nvidia und lade dir, die richtige Version runter.


----------



## JonnyDee (13. September 2011)

habe ich gemacht, geht leider net.... da kommt nen fehler in der instal.
im anderen forum für dell ware habe ich erfahren das dass problem schon länger besteht und das die grfikkarte anfängt runterzutakten (trottling) warum, keine anhnung... soll auf biosupdate warte der karte.....

wenn dell über support keine lösung hat schicke ich das teil wieder zurück


----------



## JonnyDee (14. September 2011)

laut alienware ist das problem bei den gtx 580m karten bekannt ....
die habe in manchen games probleme die karte unter 77°C zu halten... das scheint die grenze für die karte zu sein oder das hat alienware als grenze im bios angegeben oder was weis ich, die wollen demnachst ein neues gpu bios rasubringen einen neuen treiber und sogar ein kühlerupdate was auch vorort installiert wird.... so habe ich die info von alienware technik bekommen...


na mal gucke.... zum glück sind es nicht alle games die 77°C erreichen....


----------



## JonnyDee (26. September 2011)

So der Fehler mit den abschalten der GTX 580m sind bekannt und ich weis auch das es am Grafikkartenbios liegt was von Dell/Alenware schon überarbeitet wird.

Wobei Ihr mir noch helfen könntet íst die Istallation des aktuellen Grafikkartentreiber von Nvidia. Ich bekomme jedesmal ein Installationsfehler  obwohl nichts im Hintergrund läuft und auch alle alten Treiber restlos deinstall. sind. Der Delltreiber geht ohne Probleme aber der Nvidiatreiber net.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

